# Upcoming courses at Durrell Conservation Academy



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi,

Please find attached details of upcoming courses at Durrell Conservation Academy. Please share this information with any colleagues who you think might be interested.

Amphibian Conservation Husbandry Course
3rd to 7th June 2013
The Amphibian Conservation Husbandry (ACH) course is a five day intensive course held at Durrellâ€™s headquarters in Jersey, designed to expose participants to the latest theory and practice of amphibian husbandry. Participants will be equipped to establish and manage captive populations and breeding programmes for some of the worldâ€™s most threatened amphibians.
http://www.durrell.org/academy/Courses/Amphibian-Conservation-Husbandry-2013/
For further information please email [email protected]

Endangered Species Recovery Course
8th to 19th July 2013
The Endangered Species Recovery (ESR) course is a two week introduction to the issues and practical skills involved in saving threatened species from extinction. You will develop a critical understanding of biodiversity conservation and the issues it raises, as well as practical research skills. This course is perfectly suited for those wanting an up to date summary, and has also proved invaluable to those considering a career change to conservation as a profession.
http://www.durrell.org/academy/Courses/Endangered-Species-Recovery/
For further information please email [email protected]

For 50 years, Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust has championed and led the conservation of species most highly threatened with extinction. Durrellâ€™s mission is saving species from extinction. We achieve this through conservation breeding programmes, restoring species in their native habitats and training others to do the same. In this time, Durrell has built up a core body of conservation expertise and a network of partnerships with leading organisations that will allow us to further develop our ability save species for years to come.

For over 25 years we have been training people in various aspects of conservation, to date more than 3000 people from 128 countries have participated in our courses, both at our headquarters in Jersey and in locations overseas. Our conservation training programme draws on the wealth of experience that Durrell has and enables us to give others the tools to help save species from extinction. To find out more about our courses please visit www.durrell.org/academy

Kind regards

Georgina Bellot
Durrell Conservation Academy
Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust
Direct: +44 (0)1534 860037
Fax: +44 (0)1534 860002
[email protected]
www.durrell.org

Les AugrÃ¨s Manor, La Profonde Rue,
Trinity, Jersey JE3 5BP 
Channel Islands, United Kingdom
P Please consider the environment before printing this e-mail



3sulcata
7russian
2pancake
1uro
6cats
1syko dog
1 wonderful wife


----------

